# Bluetooth



## luansouza_1991 (Aug 29, 2022)

I accessed the freshports site and didn't see any application to manage the bluetooth, I thought of Blueman,
https://wiki.archlinux.org/title/Blueman, I didn't find it,I thought the freebsd developers might release something of their own,but so far I couldn't get bluetooth to work.
"I am available to translate English texts to Brazilian Portuguese, and maybe I can help in the development of this software.
"Bluetooth"


----------

